# The Cut Starts Here:READ ONLY:Stats Nat



## tigress (Jan 9, 2003)

YIKES!!! I have been neglecting my training and diet for more than 1 year now, and I just took my measurements. I have really slid backwards quite a bit. Time to knuckle down. 

Age 33
5'10"
chest 40"
waist 35"
hips 42"
182 lbs
An online bf calculator puts me at 30.5%.


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 9, 2003)

It's best to get skinfolds done, the online calculators aren't very accurate. Go for a 7 or 9 site, and bring us the actual skinfolds...the % is secondary...we can figure that out here.


----------



## tigress (Jan 14, 2003)

New stats as of tonight, this should be my starting point since the ones above were rushed. 

Height 5'10 (hasn't changed) 
weight 177

Upper Arm 35 cm-13.77"   
Chest	103 cm-40.55"	   
Waist	89 cm-35"	   
Hips	109 cm-42.9"	   
Thigh	56.5 cm-22.25"	   
Calf	40.5 cm-15.9"	 

we tested bioimpedance just for fun, and comparision for next testing- 31.4% within 6% accurate

skinfolds	   T1	T2	T3	Final	   
Bicep	  26.8	26.4	-	26.6	   
Tricep	33.2	32.2	29.8	32.7	   
Subscapular	29.0	30.0	33.0	29.5	   
Iliac Crest	40.4	36.6	36.0	36.3	   
Suprailiac	37.2	36.8	-	37.0	   
Chest	38.2	32.2	33.4	32.8	   
Axilla	30.4	30.0	-	30.2	   
Front Thigh	44.0	44.6	-	44.3	   
Umbilicus (2R)	45.4	43.0	42.8	42.9	   
Medial Calf	32.0	31.4	31.4	31.4


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 14, 2003)

Hoping this will post, lol.

DP...why doesn't the Parillo 9 site come up at maelstrom? 


*The WeighTrainer*
7 Point Bodyfat/Lean Body Mass Calculator


Gender: female Weight: 177 lbs 
Age: 33 yrs Pec: 32.8 mm  
Abdomen: 42.9 mm Thigh: 44.3 mm  
Triceps: 32.7 mm Subscapular: 29.5 mm  
Suprailiac: 37 mm  Axilla: 30.2 mm  

Your estimated body fat percentage is: 39.9 % 

Your estimated lean body mass is: 105.9 lbs 


....the attachment is from maelstrom


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 14, 2003)

K....I made a mistake on the illiac, but it didn't change much so I'm just leaving it


----------



## tigress (Jan 22, 2003)

Last wed i was 177, this wed i am 180?!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 4, 2003)

Update Please? 


DP


----------



## tigress (Feb 4, 2003)

I am 175, will get skinfold tests done next wednesday. I can't see any difference since the water drop the first few days.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by tigress *_
> I am 175, will get skinfold tests done next wednesday. I can't see any difference since the water drop the first few days.



Naw...only 7 pounds.......What if you gained 3 pounds of LBM...that would be a 10 pound change? 


(will remove later)


DP


----------



## tigress (Feb 12, 2003)

comparison 

bw 174 

		Final today/final 4 weeks prior  
Bicep		29.0/26.6 	   
Tricep		28.4/32.7   
Subscapular	32.2/29.5 	   
Iliac Crest		33.4/36.3 	   
Suprailiac		32.8/37.0	   
Chest		 31.9/32.8   
Axilla		23.5 /30.2   
Front Thigh	41.6/44.3 	   
Umbilicus (2R)	40.2/42.9	   
Medial Calf	27.1/31.4

Out of 10 sites, all but 2 sites measured less, bicep and subscapular.

                 todays/previous
UpperArm 34.5 cm	/35 cm   
Chest	104 cm	/103 cm   
Waist	88 cm	/89 cm   
Hips	106 cm	/109 cm   
Thigh	54cm	 /56.5 cm  
Calf	40cm	/40.5 cm

Small improvements on every measurement. Hey is my chest growing  

bf 31.4/29.5 via bioimpedance-for what it's worth.


----------

